# Konfabulator Widgets



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has checked out the Konfabulator Widgets that Martin Elliott (from the OzTiVo site) has developed?

I think widgets in general are pretty cool. Martin's produced a TiVo ToDo list (which works great) and a TiVo Now Playing list (which doesn't - maybe because my TiVoWeb says "Now Showing"?). The addition of a TiVo man logo would make these look even better, although I guess it's subject to copyright etc.

These are pretty cool since you can just have them lying around your desktop rather than bringing up TiVoWeb in your web browser.


----------



## csansbury (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm the other way round...todo doesn't work...and now playing does.

These show potential....but one for conflicts would be brilliant!

Time for an email I think ;-)


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Have just installed it, my now playing has something like 3rd & nbst overwriting everything on the left hand side. But looks good.

I had the otherway round, but when I closed the working window, the one that was not working started to list. Maybe tivoweb can only "serve" one at once??


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

And don't forget to try TiVoTherm2 - which shows you the current temperature of your TiVo box (useful) by pointing to the "info" page of TiVoWeb, and lets you right-click to launch TiVoWeb. The TiVo guy logo looks fab!

And TiVo Remote Control which unfortunately doesn't look like the real TiVo remote control, but is a great toy.

Have fun!


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Screen dump of the Konfabulator screen with the TiVo Remote Control, TiVo ToDo and TiVo Therm2 widgets on display.

Also shows some of the standard widgets like the analogue clock (top right), Wifi signal strength (bottom left) and weather (bottom right). I've also got the Train Departure Board and the BBC News RSS widgets running.

You can put the widgets anywhere on the screen and change their behaviour - i.e. how transparent they are, on top, underneath, floating etc.

Basically, they are just JavaScript modules with an XML descriptor file to define the name and menu properties etc. Looks "fairly" simple, so I'll maybe have a go at producing some more TiVoWeb widgets - but I'll need to brush up on my regular expressions!


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

I use the original TivoTherm, whenever it shows 0 degrees, I know my TiVo has frozen! (Errrr, you know, stopped working, rather than literally frozen. Mind you if it had it WOULD show 0 degrees, wouldn't it...)


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

These look cool  Could I run them remotely to save opening up TiVoWeb at work or have I completely missed the point? 

(always remember to make allowances for h/w engineers )


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Carl,

All the widgets do is scrape information from the TiVoWeb HTML pages, so if you can access TiVoWeb from work, you can probably run these little things too.

Basically you just type in the TiVoWeb username, password and IP address of your TiVo box. So although I'm using it on my internal home network, I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work from an external PC - provided you had firewall access to TiVoWeb anyway.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm also impressed that you can pass port numbers to these Widgets as well (I use a "random" port number as pseudo-security)

Aren't they fascinating?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I have been using the remote today, really slow at responding though and you can't add the user or password into this module, so you get the windows security box pop up.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Also, in the Konfabulator forum is a fix for truncated widgets (I get half a widget sometimes). It seems that it will be fixed in the next maintenance release, but there's a manual fix (quoting):

1. close the widget that has the problem
2. go to regedit
3. find the key "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Pixoria\Konfabulator\Widgets\<NAME OF WIDGET>
4. delete the folder "Windows"
5. restart widget

Hope this helps someone (it helped me!)

Phil G


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> I have been using the remote today, really slow at responding though and you can't add the user or password into this module, so you get the windows security box pop up.


Sounds like a Request for Change! Looking at the code for ToDo and NowShowing it looks really simple to deal with the username/password issue - just a case of http://username:[email protected].

The slowness may be attributed to the widget having to parse the HTML from TiVoWeb every time you press a button. Not sure as this widget has been properly "packaged" and you therefore can't view the JavaScript code for it.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I can't seem to get this widget thingy going remote  I can navigate to my TiVoWeb as usual https://mydomain.dyndns.org:xyz/tivo/ and then accepting the certificate and logging in using MyUserName and MyPassword as normal. I grabbed the IP of my remote PC by looking up https://mydomain.dyndns.org:at dyndns.org and entered that into the ToDo Widget preferences but no luck it just does nothing (very slowly)


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Carl - the Widget just uses HTTP to get the TiVoWeb page data. I guess the fatal flaw with trying to use it remotely is that if (like me) you're using Orenosp or some other secure proxy, then the Widget will be trying to get from an HTTP URL instead of the HTTPS URL. Effectively you're getting a 404 error after timeout.

The ToDo and NowShowing Widgets come with the JavaScript code, so you could try meddling with it to see if it can do a HTTPS get instead of an HTTP one. I'm away from home right now, so can't check it out.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

tartan_haggis said:


> Carl - the Widget just uses HTTP to get the TiVoWeb page data. I guess the fatal flaw with trying to use it remotely is that if (like me) you're using Orenosp or some other secure proxy, then the Widget will be trying to get from an HTTP URL instead of the HTTPS URL. Effectively you're getting a 404 error after timeout.
> 
> The ToDo and NowShowing Widgets come with the JavaScript code, so you could try meddling with it to see if it can do a HTTPS get instead of an HTTP one. I'm away from home right now, so can't check it out.


Yes I'm using Orenosp so that's probably the problem. I'll see if I can have a hack at some code (famous last words )


----------



## TivoChuckster (Jan 31, 2002)

tartan_haggis said:


> And don't forget to try TiVoTherm2 - which shows you the current temperature of your TiVo box (useful) by pointing to the "info" page of TiVoWeb, and lets you right-click to launch TiVoWeb. The TiVo guy logo looks fab!
> 
> And TiVo Remote Control which unfortunately doesn't look like the real TiVo remote control, but is a great toy.
> 
> Have fun!


I'm the author of TiVoTherm2 (well, re-author) and I have an update pending in the gallery. The big fix is adding a "scale" to the bulb and making sure switching between C & F keep the fluid at the appropriate level. TivoTherm2 does include a very simple module that makes the updates much faster, but it can use the info page for that information.

The link above goes straight to the download, but this link will open the actual TiVoTherm2 information page.

I also wrote the TiVo Control, remote control widget. And have been improving and making some adjustments. I hope to have an updated version posted in the next couple of weeks. The link above goes straigth to the download, but this link will open the actual information page for the TiVo Control widget.

The looks of the TiVo Control widget are rather plain, but you can change the colors in the preferences.









_75% of actual size._

I'm willing to take suggestions on either of these two widgets and look forward to seeing other widgets with Tivo in mind.

I have added a widgets section to my website, which now includes some useful information regarding the two TiVo widgets I have.

I'm glad to see other people using my stuff!

Chuck Floyd


----------



## tivo-onion (Jan 9, 2004)

tartan_haggis said:


> Not sure as this widget has been properly "packaged" and you therefore can't view the JavaScript code for it.


The .widget files seem to be actually zip archives. If you rename the .widget file into a .zip file, you can then access all the files within it - including the javascript.

On an upsetting note, I cannot get either of the todo or nowshowing widgets to work at all. They just sit there and seem to fail in loading up the page for scraping. I put in some debugging code into the javascript, and found that the pages being returned as effectively blank. Could this be a Windows XP SP 2 issue?

The TiVoTherm module works great though,

cheers

Chris


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Chris, I have the opposite, the NS and TD work ok, but the therm do not.

I am using XP SP2.

Tivo using a userass


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

tivo-onion said:


> On an upsetting note, I cannot get either of the todo or nowshowing widgets to work at all. They just sit there and seem to fail in loading up the page for scraping. I put in some debugging code into the javascript, and found that the pages being returned as effectively blank. Could this be a Windows XP SP 2 issue?
> 
> Chris


I am having exactly the same problem, but my PC runs XP SP1.


----------



## ddub (May 6, 2002)

Im running XP sp2, and it work fine, although Ive limited the list to 12 Items, and that opens the list a lot quicker. using a 300 sec refresh.

Dont know if it means anything, but I AM using a username and PW.

These are great widges, but would really like to see a conflicts list (as mentioned above) thats my only gripe is to have more control over what will and wont record when you have conflicting SP's.

cheers ddub


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

I've now got "Now Playing" to work, having changed my TiVoWeb theme to "Blue" as seen on LJ's TiVo Page. I also installed LJ's TiVoWeb modules.

I'm still getting the "&nbsp" overwriting the date column, but at least it works! - see screenshot attached.

The author is on the OzTiVo group and is using their image of TiVoWeb, which may be subtley different from what we're using.


----------



## lalocp (Jan 5, 2002)

I had been looking for a Tivo Remote app or widget for a while but couldn't find one. So I decided to write my own (OS X) widget. I guess I didn't look hard enough. I just ran across this post today. Anywhow, I visited the Chucks Home World site via this post. On it he mentions another tivo remote widget for the Mac.

"I later found an existing widget that was Mac only (why I missed it) that includes the same remote functions plus a whole lot more."

Which one is it? The only widget I've seen is the Now Playing Widget, which has no remote control functions.

Anyhow, mine is simple and uses the Tivo remote control image (series 2 remote, even though it controls my series 1 Tivo). Also, TivoWebPlus is required.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

The only TiVo remote widget I'm aware of is this one http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/dl_r.php?widget=36681 which works for OS X and Windows, but is the one shown in the post above. Don't know of any Mac-only widgets for TiVo I'm afraid.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

I can't get any of them working. The 'Now Showing/PLaying' has a go, but fails after about 2 or 3 programmes.


----------



## lalocp (Jan 5, 2002)

tartan_haggis said:


> The only TiVo remote widget
> ...snip...
> 
> which works for OS X and Windows, but is the one shown in the post above. Don't know of any Mac-only widgets for TiVo I'm afraid.


Yeah, that's why I had to make mine. Available if anyone is interested.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

tartan_haggis said:


> Sounds like a Request for Change! Looking at the code for ToDo and NowShowing it looks really simple to deal with the username/password issue - just a case of http://username:[email protected].


FYI - the username[email protected] ability of IE was removed by a security update. It won't work anymore unless you disable the security update, which as microsoft say "this defeats the purpose of the update":

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=834489

(there's details there of how to disable the security update and restore username[email protected] ability).


----------

